# Nelsons Sno-Motion



## Itchin' to go (Oct 4, 2001)

Anyone going to Sno-Motion?

Aug 24th, 10a to 7p and the 25th, 10a to 6p at Nelsons in Greenville.
http://www.nelsonsspeedshop.com/

I'm thinking about going, my wife needs new bibs and and I'd like to get some oil and plugs...pretty good deals on that stuff.

Ryan


----------



## InTheRiver (May 15, 2006)

I will be there cant wait till the snow flys


----------



## BrokenWing (Jun 6, 2006)

I will likely be heading out here.

Rich


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

Been waiting for this show, have not heard anything about it till just now.

CRAP!


----------

